# 25 HP Motors - Prices and Observations



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Lone Ranger is all about that 25 etec and has told me the same about it being the same weight as the merc 2-stroke. THat would be completely insane (read "very cool") and I can't see any of the other motors competing unless the etec's price is just too far beyond the others. Tom, is the Merc 2-stroke 25 still made or is it just back stock now?


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

more importantly is the weight.............put this together awhile ago after looking into some new motors. I know Merc has a new 20 coming out that will be four stroke and light. My next motor will come from Nassua, Yammie Enduro 30 hp 116 lbs......... ;D

Yamaha two stroke 25hp= 105lbs (395cc)

Mercury four stroke 25hp=157 lbs (526cc)

Mercury Big Foot 4 stroke 15 HP=128lbs (323 cc)

Tohatsu four stroke 25hp=179 lbs (526cc)

Honda 4 stroke 20HP= 116 lbs (350cc)

Honda 4 stroke EFI 25HP= 178 lbs (552 cc)


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

> Lone Ranger is all about that 25 etec and has told me the same about it being the same weight as the merc 2-stroke.  THat would be completely insane (read "very cool") and I can't see any of the other motors competing unless the etec's price is just too far beyond the others.  Tom, is the Merc 2-stroke 25 still made or is it just back stock now?


mercury 2 stroke 25 is out of production per the rep and good luck finding an old one!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

look for the 25 e-tec late March-April. I dont care what they cost I will have one! ;D






L.R.


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

suzuki 25 horse 4 stroke v twin motor, short shaft electric start at 159 pounds
they also make it in rope start at 152 lbs and an electric start remote.

and the 4 strokes cost more because of a lot more parts to build motor


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It was also brought to my attention that the 30 HP 4 stroke Honda weighs the same as the 25 HP model.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I have heard the 25 etech won't break the 200lbs mark, the 50 Yamaha weighs 189 and the 4 stroke 40 weighs once again 183 lbs. As far as the low tide goes it will handle the power of the 50 so why would someone hang a 25 that weighs the same or more then a 50. Now with that being said the 25 etech isn't out yet so that weight is TBD.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> It was also brought to my attention that the 30 HP 4 stroke Honda weighs the same as the 25 HP model.


I know of at lease one Boat Company that is recommending a 18 or 20 Hp motor for their boat that is rated for a 25 HP, because the 20 Hp are 50 to 60 pounds lighter. When the boat weighs around 300 pounds add another 60 pounds to gain 5 Hp just does not add up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

40 to 50hp is perfect for LT25

25hp with LT25 is slow.

End of story.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

32 mph is slow?


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

32mph is plenty. I have thought of going with a 50hp but is 100lbs more which will affect the shallow areas I pole in and your looking at about 5grand to get one. Trust me it will be nice but to pay that much money for just 10mph more and affect your draft.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

> 32 mph is slow?


Yes but that's just me.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> 40 to 50hp is perfect for LT25
> 
> 25hp with LT25 is slow.


32 is plenty fast in a microskiff. The speed limit on the lagoon is 30. Anything more is very fast and only desired by the extreme among us. Most people are more concerned about their boats ability to put them on fish. I would argue that draft is a more important factor than speed.


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

it has to exelerating though going that fast in a gheenoe with a 50hp, but i guess we need bigger things in life to make up for the smaller thing.s ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

We had a 40 on AC's classic and let me tell you: a 25 is just fine! (I was scared)


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

shallow draft, shallow draft, thats all i hear is shallow draft.
poling platforms, who needs one. i do not have any problem catching bass without shallow draft and poling platforms.
there is no speed limit on the st. johns river, all i have to do is get to the fish faster then the other guy


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> shallow draft, shallow draft, thats all i hear is shallow draft.
> poling platforms, who needs one. i do not have any problem catching bass without shallow draft and poling platforms.
> there is no speed limit on the st. johns river, all i have to do is get to the fish faster then the other guy



Huh? :-/


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

> > shallow draft, shallow draft, thats all i hear is shallow draft.
> > poling platforms, who needs one.  i do not have any problem catching bass without shallow draft and poling platforms.
> > there is no speed limit on the st. johns river, all i have to do is get to the fish faster then the other guy
> 
> ...



Its a "Bass thing" you wouldn't understand you see---------------- ;D ;D ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL   is it me or  Does   the Evinrude look HUGE on the back of that boat? LOL     




L.R.  ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

So what you are saying is smaller fish require more horse power? Right ;D





















Sorry just could not resist


----------



## easy (Dec 11, 2006)

so here we go about the size thing again,
like i tol my wife, it may not be long but it's as big around as a can of corn and it's got a hangnail on the end.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

> so here we go about the size thing again,
> like i tol my wife, it may not be long but it's as big around as a can of corn and it's got a hangnail on the end.


 [smiley=lolwsign.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

> shallow draft, shallow draft, thats all i hear is shallow draft.
> poling platforms, who needs one.  i do not have any problem catching bass without shallow draft and poling platforms.
> there is no speed limit on the st. johns river, all i have to do is get to the fish faster then the other guy


agreed, that's why I used to have a classic with 40hp.  I still catch redfish and trout in mosquito lagoon, and dont need 1'' to 6" of draft to float in the flats. in some areas, I need to float in a lowtide to fish in the areas.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nobody has a 50 on a lowtide that's riged for flats fishing yet. A lowtide with a 40 4 stroke and a hydrolic jackplate, would have prevented me from catching 90% of my reds in the lagoon. That would be a great boat for the lake though


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

> Nobody has a 50 on a lowtide that's riged for flats fishing yet. A lowtide with a 40 4 stroke and a hydrolic jackplate, would have prevented me from catching 90% of my reds in the lagoon. That would be a great boat for the lake though


Whenever I get a LT25 with 40hp 4-stroke rigged for flatfishing then I have to show u around to catch reds in the goon'.......LOL.

Skitus black gheynoe LT25 with 180 lbs 25 merc 4 stroke still catch reds and trout.


----------



## redbud (Jan 7, 2007)

what are used 2004 mercury 25hp 2strokes in good shape going for? I might be able to get my hands on a couple.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

$1500-$3000


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

DON'T BELIVE SHINERKILLER HE'S CRAZY...THEY ARE WORTH 500 EACH TELL ME WHERE AND I WILL GO AND PICK THEM UP FOR YOU..


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

> DON'T BELIVE SHINERKILLER HE'S CRAZY...THEY ARE WORTH 500 EACH TELL ME WHERE AND I WILL GO AND PICK THEM UP FOR YOU..


THIEF!...........LOL.

If it's really $500.00 bucks then I will get them all!


----------

